# Waterfowl results are posted



## quackmaster (Sep 29, 2004)

Opening Day AM Fish Point!!! This was my first time applying 1-1 show be the experience of a lifetime. Quick question.....is this the draw to get into the draw because it lists an area also, but im not sure if thats the actual zone that I was drawn for, any help?? Man im pumped, i think ill buy a lottery ticket tonight haha


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

quackmaster said:


> Opening Day AM Fish Point!!! This was my first time applying 1-1 show be the experience of a lifetime. Quick question.....is this the draw to get into the draw because it lists an area also, but im not sure if thats the actual zone that I was drawn for, any help?? Man im pumped, i think ill buy a lottery ticket tonight haha


 you got drawn to get into the actual draw opening day am at fish point. i believe the zone you are seeing is the number the dnr has given to fish point to use as a label when picking your 1st and 2nd choice on the application. hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Waterfowl Drawing.

*neener neeener neener*


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

looks like ill be staying in the north zone to shoot my ducks that weekend..


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

waxico said:


> 25 years, zero hits on pre-registered hunts. I would be pushing my luck to be lucky enough to get drawn for the application, AND a good draw?
> Fagettaboutit!!


I thuoght 0 for 14 was bad.

ANY OF YOU LUCK DRAWS WANT TO HUNT BEHIND A LAB WITH A GRAND PASS AND MAYBE A TITLE BY THEN?


----------



## Duck madness (Nov 13, 2006)

I got lucky opening moring at shiawassee cant wait


----------



## Wenz35 (Aug 25, 2008)

no luck for me, but both my hunting partners got AM second day so i will get a chance at shiawassee


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

unsuccessful.

Waiting for invite from someone with opening day Shiawassee.


----------



## TNL (Jan 6, 2005)

Unsuccessful...who wants to hunt those uneducated ducks anyway!? 

I'll stick to birds that have been skybusted at for 2-3 weeks. It saves on shells. :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> unsuccessful.
> 
> Waiting for invite from someone with opening day Shiawassee.


might want to check ebay, i heard a rumor someone was posting his party slots up there for auction.


----------



## WalleyeSlayer11 (Feb 21, 2008)

Finally got drawn! Me and my dad have been putting in since i could legally shoot. Got drawn opening day AM at Fish Point. I'm really excited. I hear its quite the experience.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Unsuccessful  Prolly would have had a better chance had I applied :lol:


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

WalleyeSlayer11 said:


> Finally got drawn! Me and my dad have been putting in since i could legally shoot. Got drawn opening day AM at Fish Point. I'm really excited. I hear its quite the experience.


If you duck hunt a descent amount, it is really not all that different than a lot of opening days on public land 10+ years ago or some current later season days.


----------



## quackaddict (Aug 15, 2006)

i was unsucessful, waiting on the father in laws draw... anda buddy of his!!! we had a 2 year run so i think we will be hunting the state land again lol! good luck to those who got drawn!!! quack


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> If you duck hunt a descent amount, it is really not all that different than a lot of opening days on public land 10+ years ago or some current later season days.


I agree. Opening day is by far not the best shooting of the year, although, it is a fun way to start off the season.


----------



## smoke73 (Jun 4, 2006)

*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Waterfowl Drawing.*
2nd day AM @ Shiawassee


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

Daisycutter said:


> Nope...none for us. Big surprise there. NOt that we don't have good spots for opening because we do, you would just think at some point SOMEBODY in our group would get drawn!!!:rant:


Color me wrong!! But I Certainly don't mind in this case. We did end up with a draw for SRSGA, 2nd day, a.m. nIt's about time we actually get drawn for one. Now let's see how our luck holds up at the mornign draw.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> If you duck hunt a descent amount, it is really not all that different than a lot of opening days on public land 10+ years ago or some current later season days.


idunno, barring its not 90°....... i've seen quite a few shiawassee openers that can't be replicated.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Struck out again. My buddy did too. When he checked the site the DNR said they had no record he applied. He had saved his reciept and called the office. They just said "too bad". ***? Whats the point of saving your reciept as proof? Even when they screw you ya can't get anywhere!!!!


----------



## grade6man (Nov 29, 2005)

Man am I lucky guys. First time to apply and got opening morning draw at Fish Point. Taking my dad who is 81 and a couple other guys from my church. Hopefully we'll do well. Can't wait. Grade6man


----------



## J.Harrington (Dec 10, 2006)

grade6man said:


> Man am I lucky guys. First time to apply and got opening morning draw at Fish Point. Taking my dad who is 81 and a couple other guys from my church. Hopefully we'll do well. Can't wait. Grade6man


*Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Waterfowl Drawing.*
*[/COLOR]* 
*Same for me, except I'm not taking your dad or anyone from church but I do got 4-5 guys begging to go though. They probly pick the people who have never applied to try to hook them for years to come. See ya opening morning Grademan and walleyeslayer.

Welcome to the site.
Thanks for starting this thread and making it easy on all of us to check the results, Mike L. I bum rushed the computer as soon as I got home from work and checked this site first. Better luck next year.*
*Jason*
Has anyone ever used the Vortex out there?


----------



## SuperBlackEagle2 (Nov 4, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> idunno, barring its not 90°....... i've seen quite a few shiawassee openers that can't be replicated.


 Thanks for rubbin' it in pal!!! :lol: Just means I've got to go on one of them good 'ol covert ops missions with the Momarsh boats. They'll never know what hit 'em. :yikes:


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

Congrats to all you lucky SO B's!! I can't remember the last time I got one. been at least 6-7 years.

I didn't put in this year as I'll be on PEI at that time, but I did put in for Ohio's managed hunts and scored 2 out of 4!


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Well...I was unsuccessful,sort of....my daughter on the other hand.....


Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Waterfowl Drawing.


Hunt Date(s): Opening Day PM Youth 
Hunt Description: Shiawassee River SGA 

:woohoo1:

I've never hunted there opening day or in the afternoon,but I'll be there this time


----------



## salmo'dog (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Congratulations! You are successful in the 2008 Waterfowl Drawing.
> 
> *neener neeener neener*


Rigged !!!!! :lol:

Congrats !


----------



## sthiede (Aug 31, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> idunno, barring its not 90°....... i've seen quite a few shiawassee openers that can't be replicated.


 i agree, had some pretty crazy openers there as well...


----------



## MakoWish (Apr 12, 2005)

I've been trying every year for 10 years and I've never gotten lucky. Looks like I'm heading out to big water. :SHOCKED:


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

News just in. The youth that I'm taking out this weekend drew opening afternoon for Shiawassee.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Apr 27, 2003)

Nice job there Hazard. Should be a good time for your crew!


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

Both my son and I were unsuccessful, looks like "plan B" or "C" or "D" for the opening weekend as ya can tell we don't get drawn very often for the opening weekend.



Shiawassee_Kid said:


> might want to check ebay, i heard a rumor someone was posting his party slots up there for auction.


:lol: :lol: :lol:

That's one way ta pay for the gas you'll burn gettin' there.


----------



## nosleeptillbrooklyn (May 8, 2005)

No luck here, looks like it's opening day on state land for us also.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

well with me getting 2nd morning water_hazard you should have a pretty good weekend :lol:

i see what we are for:lol:

Should be a good time always wanted to hunt there the 1st weekend! 

this was my first year applying..... that ought to tick some people off:lol:

and yes neener neener neener


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> well with me getting 2nd morning water_hazard you should have a pretty good weekend :lol:
> 
> i see what we are for:lol:
> 
> ...


That will make us even on the two limit hunts I already gave you there. And for making the whole group wait for you to finish your limit last time we went. Should be a good time.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

HunterHawk said:


> well with me getting 2nd morning water_hazard you should have a pretty good weekend :lol:
> 
> i see what we are for:lol:
> 
> ...


man, who sends in for second morning????:lol:


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

haha he said take 2nd morning so of course he could hunt that morning and he said someone from first morning would want to hunt 2nd morning haha... you know how he is... i was just being a nice guy because i owed him for letting me tag along.... 

i thought something smelled kinda  too haha


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> man, who sends in for second morning????:lol:


 
Don't listen to him Hawk. He doesn't know what he's saying. Anybody can shoot ducks on the opener. The second day is when you want the better draw.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Water_Hazard said:


> Don't listen to him Hawk. He doesn't know what he's saying. Anybody can shoot ducks on the opener. The second day is when you want the better draw.


lol, i think WH is pullin one over on ya hawk. I would make him work for that second day slot.


----------



## Ferris_StateHunter (Apr 24, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> haha he said take 2nd morning so of course he could hunt that morning and he said someone from first morning would want to hunt 2nd morning haha... you know how he is... i was just being a nice guy because i owed him for letting me tag along....
> 
> i thought something smelled kinda  too haha


and of course you have a open spot in your party right....


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Water_Hazard said:


> News just in. The youth that I'm taking out this weekend drew opening afternoon for Shiawassee.


I'll see ya there.....just keep him away from my daughter:Modified_:lol:


----------



## mach1wade (Mar 1, 2008)

also looking for a person that got a 2nd day am harsens island i got room for 2 more in my hunt willing to take someone that has a 2nd day draw we both win that way


----------

